# O&w 3077 & M6 Sapphire Bracelet Pics?



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

I am trying to decide on a watch but was wondering if there is any difference between the M6 and 3077 bracelets. Do they have pushbutton clasps? Can anyone post a detailed picture of the clasps?

I have purchased a good watch before but have become dissapointed with the clasp.

I can't seem to find any pictures which show the O&W clasps in detail.

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The 3077 bracelet is slightly better quality and a little thicker. They are just normal flip-lock clasps, neither are push button.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

I have a watch with a little metal catch that holds the clasp together before you flip the lock over. I am on my second clasp on this watch because the little catch fatigued and cracked off. I am trying to avoid similar designs.

Are O&W clasps similar to the one shown in the attached picture? Do they have a catch similar to the one indicated by the yellow arrow in the attached pic?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have never had an O&W clasp break.

They are much more substantial than your image and and do not fasten the same way.


----------

